# Cutting small external radi don't look like circles more like small hexagons



## TroyB (Jun 17, 2010)

Hello,

I have a MT Series 36" by 36" router. I'm cutting small radi dimensioned at 1/32" out of .017" thick ceramic material. I'm cutting with a 1/16" carbide TiCN coated cutter. RPM=30k feed=5ipm. I'm using Enroute 4 to create the g code

i have to make internal and external radi. The internal ones look fine (as expected from cutter dia) but the exterior ones look like hexagons kind of (basically there are distinct straight lines). I've looked at my dxf i imported, looks fine. I look at the g code and it has a g03 to run the path. The job consul looks like it's creating a radius. Anyone have an idea why the external radi don't looks good?

Thanks in advance!
Troy


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

TroyB said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a MT Series 36" by 36" router. I'm cutting small radi dimensioned at 1/32" out of .017" thick ceramic material. I'm cutting with a 1/16" carbide TiCN coated cutter. RPM=30k feed=5ipm. I'm using Enroute 4 to create the g code
> 
> ...


Hi Troy - Welcome to the forum
You may want to repost this in the CNC forum, a couple down from the General Routing forum. 
I haven't done much with CNC in a long time and didn't do much of it then so can't be of much help. 
Seems like the console should reflect the program so possibly a mechanical or resolution issue. Stepper motor steps to coarse or something like that. I'm just winging it here, maybe to give you some ideas. :fie:


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome Troy, to the RouterForums. Glad you joined our community.


----------



## TroyB (Jun 17, 2010)

Oops! Sorry about that. Thanks for the move and the idea. I'm still checking in to it


----------



## TroyB (Jun 17, 2010)

bump


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

TroyB said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a MT Series 36" by 36" router. I'm cutting small radi dimensioned at 1/32" out of .017" thick ceramic material. I'm cutting with a 1/16" carbide TiCN coated cutter. RPM=30k feed=5ipm. I'm using Enroute 4 to create the g code
> 
> ...


 
Sounds like your dxf arcs are being converted to segments. I don't have any cnc experience but I'm familiar with the phenomenon. Here's a thread I found that may give you some clues about fixing the problem:

Super quick question Please help. [Archive] - CNCzone.com-The Largest Machinist Community on the net!


----------



## TroyB (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah I thought the same, but when i look at my g code it is writing a circular interpolation and not a bunch of points... Thanks for the idea though and the link. I'll be checking Enroute to see if i have a tolerance problem.

Troy


----------

